# Miserere by F.Liszt



## polybolos

I have a question concerning Miserere written by Liszt.
Is this tune based on church mode? If so , tell me what kind of church mode is used. Thanks.


----------



## metalbiff

Gotta love Liztomania! Cant believe people actually had wild sex parties to that.


----------

